# Remington's Cantilever Mount



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Anyone heard of one being bent or just off it's mark?

I'm having a bit of trouble re-mounting my scope on it. Looks like the scope may be "off-line" from the barrel from what I'm seeing, but it's hard to tell with the naked eye. My crosshairs don't line up with the barrel unless it's maxed out and I don't remeber it being that way before. (it's a Leupold 1-4x20) I'll add more info later if needed.

Thanks


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

Reset your scope inside the rings.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

What kind of rings? Rings could be tweaked from recoil...they often fail before the scope fails. If you have just remounted it, the scope tube could be pinched which can be very difficult to see with the naked eye as well. This can cause crazy things to happen to the internals. It happens more often than many realize and if you don't tighten the rigns correctly happens pretty easily.
Have you used a boresighter yet? I'd boresight it than shoot it and see whats up....being inline with the barrel when using the naked eye can be meaningless.
Center your scopes adjustments and start from the beginning.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'll add that the early Remington Cantilvers were rather thin and there were reports of it flexing to easily etc. Remington later redesigned it to be a little heavier. I have had both styles, one in an 11-87 and another on an 870 and never had any issues with either.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I have an older [late 80s/early 90s vintage] cantilever mount 870 bbl and I removed the extension and mounted a Leupold 2X scout scope forward on the bbl lug base. Luckily the screw pattern was the same as a Model 700 so I just used a 2 pc weaver base. Now my scope is dead solid on the bbl, lower to the bore axis, no flexy cantilever any more and I prefer the scout setup anyway.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks guys. Just FYI, I bought this gun new in the late 90's...maybe 1997 or 1998. 

Here's what I'm seeing so far. It looks as if my scope may be pointed just a tad to the right...when looking at it from above. When I look through the scope, I can see the muzzle....being that it's a low power scope, it is normal on this gun...believe me. Now, the windage has my cross hairs way to the right of the muzzle. Mind you, the windage is set dead even between left and right. (it's not maxed out one way or the other; perfectly in the middle of the two) When I try to line it up with the muzzle, which is the way it was in the first place, I have to max it out all the way to the left in order to get it lined up with the muzzle and then it doesn't leave me any play to sight it in.

I just want to get this figured out before I start dropping $2.20 a shot by trying to sight in a gun that isn't capable in the first place.

P.S. The reason I took the scope off was to send it to Leupold to have some exterior blemishes repaired. The scope is in perfect working condition according to their return receipt.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Sounds to me that the scope rings may need to be shimmed a bit? I had the same set up with a 2-7 Leupold and yes, you can see the muzzle through the scope. This all points to a ring problem plain and simple. Start there first. I'm wondering what leupold did to fix the blemish's....did they anodized the tube etc? Anything that would cause fitment into the "old" rings uneven? I normally true my rings before mounting a scope because often times it's necessary....maybe it wasn't the first time but is necessary after the isit to Leupold?
Whatever it is, if you cantilever is still straight and solid, you definitley have a ring issue.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

K, thanks SM.

Basically, all Leupold did was replace the "eye piece ring" since it had some gouges in it from who knows what. They didn't refinish it or anything. It was all free of charge work with exterior parts.

So do you think I should take the rings off and start all over again?

What do you personally do to "true" your rings? FYI, remember these are Weaver style rings made by Millet I believe.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=227261&t=11082005

Here's the kit...easy, relatively inexpensive if you mount your own scopes as well.

Yeah, I would pull the scope and rings, center the scopes adjustments and start over.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Ooo, good idea. Never even seen that before.

Thanks, I'll keep you posted in the next few days.


----------

